# Psu for gtx 750 ti



## Kingpin8888 (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm buying Msi gtx 750 ti twin frozr. I have I5 3330 
8gb ram 
Gt 610 2gb 
My question is can i run Msi gtx 750 ti twin frozr on this power supply. 
http://s1068.photobucket.com/user/kingpin3592/media/IMG_20150407_085006_zps0xboeymp.jpg.html


----------



## Devon68 (Apr 12, 2015)

While the psu looks like total junk I'm still pretty sure it will be good for that card.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 12, 2015)

Kingpin8888 said:


> I'm buying Msi gtx 750 ti twin frozr. I have I5 3330
> 8gb ram
> Gt 610 2gb
> My question is can i run Msi gtx 750 ti twin frozr on this power supply.
> http://s1068.photobucket.com/user/kingpin3592/media/IMG_20150407_085006_zps0xboeymp.jpg.html



I see a lot of dust in the case as well, you might want to clean it before you put in the new videocard


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 13, 2015)

Most 750Ti's get their power through the PCI-E slot, so they can run on any basic system, if it does need a 6 pin power connector it will only be to top up the power used. From looking at your PSU it doesn't have a 6 pin for the GPU, you may have to use a molex adapter if required.


----------



## 64K (Apr 13, 2015)

Kingpin8888 said:


> I'm buying Msi gtx 750 ti twin frozr. I have I5 3330
> 8gb ram
> Gt 610 2gb
> My question is can i run Msi gtx 750 ti twin frozr on this power supply.
> http://s1068.photobucket.com/user/kingpin3592/media/IMG_20150407_085006_zps0xboeymp.jpg.html



Your PSU specs say it's a 400 watt PSU with 14 amps on the +12V rail. That's 168 watts on the +12V rail. I would start looking for a better PSU. A 750 Ti uses about 60 watts at peak so your system may not use more than 14 amps but I don't think I would trust that PSU.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 13, 2015)

64K said:


> Your PSU specs say it's a 400 watt PSU with 14 amps on the +12V rail. That's 168 watts on the +12V rail.



Yeah, but looks at all those amps on the 5V rail. It's the most hilarious PSU I've seen all year.

The PSU "theoretically" is capable of running a 750ti (~60W). But I'd much rather buy an FSP or Seasonic *true* 300W bronze PSU. The low wattage ones are dirt cheap these days.


----------



## mroofie (Apr 13, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Yeah, but looks at all those amps on the 5V rail. *It's the most hilarious PSU I've seen all year.*
> 
> The PSU "theoretically" is capable of running a 750ti (~60W). But I'd much rather buy an FSP or Seasonic *true* 300W bronze PSU. The low wattage ones are dirt cheap these days.


lol you should see my psu


----------



## zo0lykas (Apr 13, 2015)

GeForce GTX 750ti - 20A and a 400W PSU minimum

that psu what you have cant run this gpu
you need minimum 20A per 12V rail


----------



## RCoon (Apr 13, 2015)

zo0lykas said:


> you need minimum 20A per 12V rail



20A = 240W, so most sensibly arranged modern PSU's with those numbers would be 300W by design. 400W with 20A 12v rail makes no sense. Unless you're buying a super trashy PSU with some seriously fudged numbers.

400W, maybe for an i5 and a GTX 760 or something. I have almost 1000 PC's running i3's/i5's with the occasional 5450/GT 210 running on 250W/300W PSU's with ample headroom. OP's i5 + 750ti is going to use ~150W on the 12v rail. S/He doesn't need anything big for that system, unless they're planning on adding a flagship GPU in the future.


----------



## 64K (Apr 13, 2015)

zo0lykas said:


> GeForce GTX 750ti - 20A and a 400W PSU minimum
> 
> that psu what you have cant run this gpu
> you need minimum 20A per 12V rail



Nvidia recommends a 300 watt PSU but bear in mind that manufacturers always over-recommend PSU needs because they know that some PSUs can't deliver what they claim to be able too. I've even heard of some amazingly crappy PSUs blowing up during testing at their rated wattage.

Thermal and Power Specs:
95 C Maximum GPU Tempurature (in C)
60 W Graphics Card Power
300 W Minimum System Power Requirement

http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-750-ti/specifications

as Rcoon suggested a decent quality 300 watt PSU is plenty.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 13, 2015)

OP, what motherboard do you have?
You're moving from a 29 watt GPU to a 60 watt GPU, so you _should not_ have a problem.
BUT, you really should update that PSU, like RCoon mentioned.  The high amperage on the +5 volt shows that it is a pre-P4 design!
(found that searching for MSI GTX 750 Ti on Newegg.com is borked.  Only shows one which is out of stock!  Internet searches show 2 other MSI GTX 750 Ti's @ Newegg, N82E16814127783 is the TF model and N82E16814127784 the single fan model  @MSI Staff )
Edit: Further clarification on the NE Issue.  If you search for GTX 750 Ti using NE's search bar, the MSI GPU's show up.  If you _Shop all Stores - Computer hardware - Video Cards & Devices - Desktop Graphics Cards_ and then select the Ti, only the OOS MSI GPU shows up.


----------



## Ruyki (Apr 13, 2015)

That PSU only has 168W on the 12V rail. A 750ti is probably too much or right on the edge of what's possible for it. What does the rest of your system look like OP?


----------



## zo0lykas (Apr 13, 2015)

https://forum-en.msi.com/faq/article/power-requirements-for-graphics-cards



RCoon said:


> 20A = 240W, so most sensibly arranged modern PSU's with those numbers would be 300W by design. 400W with 20A 12v rail makes no sense. Unless you're buying a super trashy PSU with some seriously fudged numbers.
> 
> 400W, maybe for an i5 and a GTX 760 or something. I have almost 1000 PC's running i3's/i5's with the occasional 5450/GT 210 running on 250W/300W PSU's with ample headroom. OP's i5 + 750ti is going to use ~150W on the 12v rail. S/He doesn't need anything big for that system, unless they're planning on adding a flagship GPU in the future.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 13, 2015)

Can you? Probably.  Should you?  No.  No one should be using that PSU.

Go grab an inexpensive Corsair or eVGA 430w unit.  One or the either is usually on sale for $30 or less.


----------



## 64K (Apr 13, 2015)

Here's a Corsair Gold rated for $27. It's a good bit more than you need but it's a good sale. I didn't see a review for it from jonnyguru or here but jonnyguru did a review of a CS550M and rated it good.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139058


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm not a big fan of the 750 Ti because of its performance per dollar.  Performance per watt is awesome, but because there is really no competition, Nvidia can charge what they want.  They really should be $100 cards or even less.  The GPU that you've picked is currently $145 after MIR.  A GTX 960 goes for about $200 and is 60% faster.  I've seen 270X's at $140 after MIR and they're about 40% faster.  Yes, I know that they use more power.
OP, I asked about your motherboard because I saw lots of complaints about getting 750 Ti's to work in people's systems.  You might want to check this out: http://www.newegg.com/Product/SingleProductReview.aspx?reviewid=4076799


----------



## LaggyHacker (Feb 4, 2016)

Kingpin8888 said:


> I'm buying Msi gtx 750 ti twin frozr. I have I5 3330
> 8gb ram
> Gt 610 2gb
> My question is can i run Msi gtx 750 ti twin frozr on this power supply.
> http://s1068.photobucket.com/user/kingpin3592/media/IMG_20150407_085006_zps0xboeymp.jpg.html


will gainward gtx 750 ti gs run on a 350w psu too?
i have a amd athlon ii x3 445 3.1ghz
4 gb ram ddr2
now i have a 9500 gt


----------



## Devon68 (Feb 4, 2016)

> will gainward gtx 750 ti gs run on a 350w psu too?


It depends on the PSU, but I dont see why not


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 4, 2016)

LaggyHacker said:


> will gainward gtx 750 ti gs run on a 350w psu too?
> i have a amd athlon ii x3 445 3.1ghz
> 4 gb ram ddr2
> now i have a 9500 gt


Welcome to TPU!
That would be  moving from a 50 watt GPU to a 60 watt GPU.  If the PSU is at all decent, this should not be a problem.


----------



## Jeffredo (Feb 8, 2016)

Yes.  A GTX 750 Ti will practically run on a hamster wheel.  The MSI doesn't have a six pin connector and gets all its power from the PCI-E slot.  It has a power target limit of 38.5w.  Again, it'll run on almost anything from a 300W OEM power supply on up.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 8, 2016)

Those ship in prebuilts running on OEM 300-350w powersupplies. Hell Dell only uses a 400w to power a GTX960/6700K/4x8GB DDR4/pci-e SSD/2TB.


----------



## Tanay Kapadia (Mar 30, 2016)

Hey OP I wanna ask if still run 750ti on that PSU. Coz I just bought GTX 750ti and I have that same PSU


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 30, 2016)

OP has not been here for almost a year.


----------

